

Entrepreneurship May Be Genetic - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/3158255-Entrepreneurship-May-Be-Genetic

======
anuleczka
I'm not sure it's necessarily genetic. I bet simply being exposed to
entrepreneurial adults can make a decent impact, especially since you're more
aware of careers outside the traditional 9-5 job.

